# The "Stro Show" is Back



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*The "Stro Show" is back*











_It has taken 19 games into this season for the Grizzlies to find regular profit in Swift's play. This also is arguably the highest degree of mental toughness Swift has shown in his four-year career. _ 

_He began the season as the team's starting center and then lost the job to Jake Tsakalidis because of poor work ethic. Swift, though, didn't disappear and is back in coach Hubie Brown's rotation as a backup to Lorenzen Wright. _ 

_"Now he's giving us major production in half a game," Brown said. "That means he's maximizing his time. That's what we ask our players to do. He has more hop and more life." _ 

Read the Entire Article


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

That's just awesome. It's definitely hard to find minutes on this team because it's so stacked. i hope stro keeps it up because he's one of the most exciting players to watch on this team. he's easily a 20/10 guy like randolph and jermaine o'neal if he gets to play 30+ minutes per game.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Bump.

With the Grizzlies huge win last night and the dunk of the year by Stro, I'm sure we're all well aware that the Stro Show is back, and the show is better than ever.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

*The dunk!!!!*

I still have not seen that Stro dunk everyone has been talking about. Could someone please give me a link or something that has the dunk on it. I'd really really appreciate it. 


note-47 point win over Jersey, noicccceee.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Go to www.nba.com. It's their number one dunk. Damn what a dunk! I'm _still_ like :jawdrop: whenever I see that dunk.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Man, I love Stromile Swift.

He plays so well in limited minutes for you guys.

I love the Grizzlies this year, one of my favourite teams, such a deep team with so many athletic players, coming from that team i hated you had in Vancouver:dead:


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I am a Stro fan! I have been saying along I was the only one that Gasol is over-rated and Stro should be our starting PF. Now I know alot will dis-agree but you gotta give me props for stating Stro could get very impressive numbers if he got starting minutes. Its kinda like the Chi. Jamal Crawford situation, with regular minutes he is going crazy and FINALLY Stro is showing the same.

GO STRO SHOW!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> I am a Stro fan! I have been saying along I was the only one that Gasol is over-rated and Stro should be our starting PF. Now I know alot will dis-agree but you gotta give me props for stating Stro could get very impressive numbers if he got starting minutes. Its kinda like the Chi. Jamal Crawford situation, with regular minutes he is going crazy and FINALLY Stro is showing the same.
> 
> GO STRO SHOW!!


You know...if someone asked me who I'd rather trade between Swift and Gasol, I'm starting to think harder and harder about it.

Gasol could be an All-Star if he really wanted to, but watching him, I'm just convinced that he's not the sharpest bulb at the picnic. Or something. He takes such a long time to decide what to do with the ball that he often makes pretty boneheaded plays. Swift's not the most basketball-savvy guy I've ever seen either, he has work ethic problems, and IMO not as high upside as Gasol in the sense of becoming a go-to guy, but he's such a complete *freak* that you know he'll blow up the second he gets playing time.

Like I said, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Pau is going to get dealt as soon as a superstar becomes available to Jerry. People forget that there is only 6 months seperating Pau and Stro. Pau is more consistent (but his minutes are also) and somehow he aviods being benched for poor, uninspired play (see Miami game). Stro is erratic but Stro at full blast is greater than Pau because Pau does not defend or attack rebounds like Stro. 

In a perfect world they would just stay on the court for 40 minutes a night together and dominate and at 24/23 years of age that can still come in the future.

This is year 2 of seeing a glimpse of Stro dominating with this season's glimps being longer than last season, so I would not give up either on of them unless we got a true superstar in return, not just an All Star but an ALL NBA type.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Where was this attitude during the summer when I said that we wouldn't miss a beat if we traded Gasol, and started Stromile? Sure, Gasol puts points on the board, but he gives up just as many or often more on the defensive end, i.e. Lamar Odom.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This is pathetic, people say start Stromile? Why? Because he gets cool kick *** dunks that are shown on Sports Center and Stuart Scott says some supposedly hip phrase to go along with it? Stromile is a solid player but just because he can dunk doesn't mean he is a great player yet.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> This is pathetic, people say start Stromile? Why? Because he gets cool kick *** dunks that are shown on Sports Center and Stuart Scott says some supposedly hip phrase to go along with it? Stromile is a solid player but just because he can dunk doesn't mean he is a great player yet.


He has shown flashes of being a great player, and the potential is undeniably there. Dunking isn't the only thing about his game that people are impressed with.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> He has shown flashes of being a great player, and the potential is undeniably there. Dunking isn't the only thing about his game that people are impressed with.


 If you took him and pulled a Shawn Kemp right now and he suddenly could not jump, would he be good at all? He must learn how to rebound better, defend better and shoot much better. Right now he is just a athlete that can get great dunks, but that doesn't make him a great player. True he has potential but any player that is a superior athlete has potential.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Stromile is one of the better defenders and rebounders on the team. I had a gripe with him last season about not holding his position on defense and always going for the block, but he's improved greatly on that. If you haven't noticed he's also capable of hitting a jump-shot this season. He actually worked hard on his offensive game during the offseason, as noted by both Hubie and Jerry West. And trust me, they don't say nice things about Stromile very often, which is understandable because of the inconsistency he's played with in the past. If Stromile could only dunk, he simply wouldn't be getting _any_ playing time under Hubie Brown.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> If you took him and pulled a Shawn Kemp right now and he suddenly could not jump, would he be good at all? He must learn how to rebound better, defend better and shoot much better. Right now he is just a athlete that can get great dunks, but that doesn't make him a great player. True he has potential but any player that is a superior athlete has potential.


Read talula's post. Stromile is one of the most improved players this year, in my opinion, and that's not just because I'm a Memphis fan. He's not on the level of Ronald Murray or Zach Randolph, but he's still shown great improvements just like his ten-game surge in March of the 02-03 season. Being in Hubie's doghouse for a _long_ time, he wouldn't be seeing much playing time, unless he vastly improved on most aspects of the game. If there's one thing he does better than dunk, it's shotblocking. His rebounding isn't _quite_ there, but you're forgetting that he's still a very young player, and even when he gets 30 minutes, he gets about 8 rebounds or more. His jumpshot has come a long way, and I fully trust him on the 15-footers out on the key nowadays.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Read talula's post. Stromile is one of the most improved players this year, in my opinion, and that's not just because I'm a Memphis fan. He's not on the level of Ronald Murray or Zach Randolph, but he's still shown great improvements just like his ten-game surge in March of the 02-03 season. Being in Hubie's doghouse for a long time, he wouldn't be seeing much playing time, unless he vastly improved on most aspects of the game. If there's one thing he does better than dunk, it's shotblocking. His rebounding isn't quite there, but you're forgetting that he's still a very young player, and even when he gets 30 minutes, he gets about 8 rebounds or more. His jumpshot has come a long way, and I fully trust him on the 15-footers out on the key nowadays.


But people on this board are talking him up like he is some All star PF and you tell me this. Is he better than Chris Webber, Elton Brand, Rasheed Wallace, Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Jermaine O'Neal, Dirk Nowitzki, and Kenyon Martin? And guys like Nenê Hilario, Zach Randolph, and Amare Stoudemire are worlds ahead of Stromile Swift at this point.

Yes Stromile is a very solid prospect and has great potential but I do not think he deserves as much praise as he is getting on this board. He is a solid player but I sure hope learning how to make a little 15 foot jumper more often or blocking a few shots means he has arrived. 

People say he is still young and that is true, but he has been in the NBA for four years, and he did not come straight out of high school.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> But people on this board are talking him up like he is some All star PF and you tell me this. Is he better than Chris Webber, Elton Brand, Rasheed Wallace, Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Jermaine O'Neal, Dirk Nowitzki, and Kenyon Martin? And guys like Nenê Hilario, Zach Randolph, and Amare Stoudemire are worlds ahead of Stromile Swift at this point.



:whatever: 

No one has said anything remotely resembling that.

Do you just want to argue? Your observations on Stromile thus far have made me think that you haven't even seen the guy play recently. And I'm not even a Stro fan.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Stro Show is back


Ok when people claim that a player like him should start over a player like Pau Gasol I question how great they really think he is? If he is so great and should start over Gasol people must think he is pretty damn good wouldn't you think?

And I'm saying he is not that freaking great. Oh but those Sport Center dunks make him great I guess.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> This is pathetic, people say start Stromile? Why? Because he gets cool kick *** dunks that are shown on Sports Center and Stuart Scott says some supposedly hip phrase to go along with it? Stromile is a solid player but just because he can dunk doesn't mean he is a great player yet.


Ozzy, I'm gonna try to spare you some time and pride. You obviously don't know anything about Stromile, so just stop talking. Don't make an *** out of yourself.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Ozzy, I'm gonna try to spare you some time and pride. You obviously don't know anything about Stromile, so just stop talking. Don't make an *** out of yourself.


 So I should just recycle what has already been said about him because it pretty much sums it up. But you guys get back to me when he is a All Star starter in all of his greatness. Frankly the kid is a flop plan and simple and to say he isn't, well your just lying. Oh he is young, sorry but 4 years is a long time!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> but you're forgetting that he's still a very young player


Exactly. You have to remember that, had he not left for the NBA after his freshman year at LSU, this would only be his first or second season in the NBA.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Stromile would put up numbers just as good as Pau's if he played the same amount of minutes, while playing twice the defense. Its as simple that.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rawse will vouch for that, I'm sure.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Oh he is young, sorry but 4 years is a long time!


He has been in the NBA four years. He left LSU after his freshman year. So yes, he is still young.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> So I should just recycle what has already been said about him because it pretty much sums it up. But you guys get back to me when he is a All Star starter in all of his greatness. Frankly the kid is a flop plan and simple and to say he isn't, well your just lying. Oh he is young, sorry but 4 years is a long time!


Hey, Ozzy, how much of Stromile have you seen? The fact that you said, "_ This is pathetic, people say start Stromile? Why? Because he gets cool kick *** dunks that are shown on Sports Center and Stuart Scott says some supposedly hip phrase to go along with it? Stromile is a solid player but just because he can dunk doesn't mean he is a great player yet._ ", shows how little you know about the guy. He's a monster on the boards and a rejection machine. All-star? Maybe. I'm not the one who said it and only time will tell. But I'd say he has all-star potential. And go ask the brass in Memphis why the hell they don't want to play this kid. He's ALWAYS produced when given the minutes.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Exactly. You have to remember that, had he not left for the NBA after his freshman year at LSU, this would only be his first or second season in the NBA.


 It was his sophomore year at LSU that he left.

And sure bench Pau, maybe Stromile will put up those kind of numbers. But again frankly I think the kid is a flop. He has not used his athletic superiority to his advantage. Coming out of college he had all the potential in the world, but if people are satisfied with him maybe averaging 15 points a game thats fine. I think he has underachieved big time and there is a reason he doesn't start. That would be great if he turns it around but not sure that is going to happen. If a athletic freak like Amare can come into the NBA out of high school, produce, play great basketball and use his strengths why can't Stromile?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Bro, give it up. You do this with every damn argument you're in. You're always trying to impart "knowledge" on "misinformed" posters. It's getting old. sometimes you're right but this time you're wrong. Like I said before, the fact that you think Stromile is just a dunking machine shows that you really don't know about him. Just give it up, man. You're entitled to your own opinion but at least make it informed.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *It was his sophomore year at LSU that he left.*
> 
> And sure bench Pau, maybe Stromile will put up those kind of numbers. But again frankly I think the kid is a flop. He has not used his athletic superiority to his advantage. Coming out of college he had all the potential in the world, but if people are satisfied with him maybe averaging 15 points a game thats fine. I think he has underachieved big time and there is a reason he doesn't start. That would be great if he turns it around but not sure that is going to happen. If a athletic freak like Amare can come into the NBA out of high school, produce, play great basketball and use his strengths why can't Stromile?


Ah, my bad.

I like Stro because of his agressivness. He _is_ a great spark off the bench. Pau is better than him, sure, but remember, Pau is soft. So let's say Pau is in foul trouble or playing bad, Hubie takes him out and brings in Stro. That brings in a whole new dimension to the post for Memphis. :yes: Since Stro is forced to bench it for most of the beginning of the game, when he comes in, he wants to make the most of his minutes. His D might need some work, but it seems to be better than Gasol's. :|


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The kid had greatness written all over him when he got drafted, and he is not great and I doubt he will ever be great. 

If anyone remembers him in 10 years I would be surprised, and sad thing is they will only remember him for his dunks.

If other people set the bar low for him thats fine, but I think he has been a big time flop so far. Sure he produces a little bit in the NBA but he could do so much more.


But if people are satisfied with that, thats your deal.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Bro, give it up. You do this with every damn argument you're in. You're always trying to impart "knowledge" on "misinformed" posters. It's getting old. sometimes you're right but this time you're wrong. Like I said before, the fact that you think Stromile is just a dunking machine shows that you really don't know about him. Just give it up, man. You're entitled to your own opinion but at least make it informed.


 Don't stereotype me, I corrected UKfan4Life because I thought it made a point. Lets look at Amare and Stromile for example. Since Stromile left after his SOPH year at LSU he has actually had 6 years of upper level organized basketball. Now Amare on the other hand has had 2 years or upper level organized basketball and is producing more than Stromile is. It might just be me but there is a problem with that. Oh but cliam I'm attacking the "misinformed" posters.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> The kid had greatness written all over him when he got drafted, and he is not great and I doubt he will ever be great.
> 
> If anyone remembers him in 10 years I would be surprised, and sad thing is they will only remember him for his dunks.
> ...


The bar is not set low for him, I think the bar is set to high for him. I will not judge him as an underachiever until hets 30+ minutes per game and fails (which he has not done).

Case in point: Jermaine O'Neal. The first season he got over 30 minutes he produced 13 pts and 10 boards, good but not spectacular. I think given 30+ minutes, Stro would be in that same area and he is still young.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

#9 in blocks per 48 minutes
#11 in free throw attempts per 48 minutes
#12 in efficiency ranking per 48 minutes

Link 

I wonder what his numbers would look like if he was getting Pau's minutes.

Call him a flop all you want, but you're off on that just like you were off about his defensive and rebounding abilities.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

When both were 21:

Stro 14 Starts 26.5 MPG .480 FG .711 FT 6.3 RPG 1.66 BPG 11.8 PPG 1.79 T.O. 2.6 PF

Amare 71 Starts 31.3 MPG .472 FG .661 FT 8.8 RPG 1.06 BPG 13.5 PPG 2.3 T.O. 3.3 PF

So surely it isn't the first 18 games of the season (okay, and last year for Stro...) that so taint your view Ozzy?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I sure hope he becomes that great, I really do.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> But people on this board are talking him up like he is some All star PF and you tell me this. Is he better than Chris Webber, Elton Brand, Rasheed Wallace, Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Jermaine O'Neal, Dirk Nowitzki, and Kenyon Martin? And guys like Nenê Hilario, Zach Randolph, and Amare Stoudemire are worlds ahead of Stromile Swift at this point.
> 
> ...


WHO is saying that Swift is better a future All-Star, and better yet, WHO is saying that he's better than Tim Duncan and Chris Webber?? I swear to the ****ing Lord, OZZY, you just make up arguments so they can just suit whatever agenda you seem to have for a particular day. Saying that someone is saying that Swift is even better than Amare or Nene is a *phantom argument*, and if you don't believe me, I dare you to send me some proof that anyone's comparing him to top 15 power forwards.

All I or anyone else have said about the guy is that he's a _very_ explosive, exciting player (TRUE) with room for improvement (TRUE), and that he deserves more playing time (TRUE). If you read too much into those comments that it seems like we're making him out to be the next Chamberlain, then it's your own goddamn fault.

No one has said that his improvements on his game this year is any indication that he *has* arrived, but that he's *closer* to arriving. Once again, you purposely misread others' thoughts so that you can meet whatever little petty claim that you try to impose on people. Your comments about Swift thus far have only proved to me that you haven't ever seen him play outside of the SportsCenter highlights. You're indicating that the guy is vastly overrated when in fact he's more of a hidden secret in the league. So don't come in this forum talking about bull**** that you barely even know about. If you want to vomit your half-truths, misinformed statements, and oblivious inconsistencies in your points, then go to the EBB forum like you normally do.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I didn't see tonight's game against the Kings but Swift's 11 points, 10 rebounds in 21 minutes seem impressive. He was great in the victory against the Nets as well. Gasol is good but can be indecisive in the post. I don't think Swift knows the word "indecision" even  Not when he's dunking at least 

BTW, OZzy's post has me puzzled! :uhoh: Tim Duncan vs Stromile Swift! Nuff said!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

man, stromile is more than just some guy who can dunk. if you watch him play you would know. it's a mystery to every grizz fan why he never gets minutes. we heard that the reason he doesn't get minutes is because of his work ethic.. but really, whenever he plays, he's always been productive. i can't think of any player who is more productive than stromile in 20 minutes of playing time. he can score, grab rebounds, and block shots. very fun player to watch.

Jermaine o'neal didn't get good numbers until he was traded to indiana and got points. the grizzlies is a very deep team, and it just so happened that Swift had to play behind guys like Reef, Harrington(?), Gasol, Wright, Gooden. Now Grizzlies also have Outlaw, another good backup PF who takes away some of Swift's pts. Not saying Swift is Jermaine, but he would be getting good numbers with minutes, that's for sure.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey I haven't got a chance to vet my dissatisfaction with Stromile's play yet, so this thread gave me the window. If he is a "hidden secret" people must be pretty damn stupid. How is the 2nd pick in the 2000 NBA draft a "hidden secret" could someone explain that to me? If by hidden secret you mean vastly underachieving prospect yeah your right. I compared him to all of the great PF's because he should be one! But if you guys want to set the bar one foot off the ground and say jump thats fine with me, because he will obviously make that jump. Fun player to watch, cool player, exciting, yes. But he is underachieving and should be a lot better than he is.

And this Jermain O'Neal crap, it took him a long time to produce in the league....

MPG Mins Per Game: first 4 seasons

Jermaine
10
13
9
12

Stromile
16
27
22
21


So comparing his potential to Jermaine O'Neal, I don't think that is accurate.


Keep pretending the kid is not underachieving.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> WHO is saying that Swift is better a future All-Star


I did in one thread, but as I later stated in the same thread, it would only be because of his dunks and because he's popular. The NBA All-Star game has become a popularity contest. I never said Stro was deserving enough to be an All-Star, and I don't think he ever will be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Hey I haven't got a chance to vet my dissatisfaction with Stromile's play yet, so this thread gave me the window. If he is a "hidden secret" people must be pretty damn stupid. How is the 2nd pick in the 2000 NBA draft a "hidden secret" could someone explain that to me? If by hidden secret you mean vastly underachieving prospect yeah your right. I compared him to all of the great PF's because he should be one! But if you guys want to set the bar one foot off the ground and say jump thats fine with me, because he will obviously make that jump. Fun player to watch, cool player, exciting, yes. But he is underachieving and should be a lot better than he is.


Ozzy, the worst thing on BBB.net is whenever you get a "window" to make your vapid views known to the world.

I am not the only one on this board to call him a "secret." In fact, I'll try and find a post for you by Tom in which he called Stro the "best kept secret" in the league. If he didn't have to play behind a true PF with franchise-player hopes, then there's no doubt in my mind that his numbers would be pretty good. Has he underachieved thus far in his career? Yes. Is he coming along? Yes. And that's all people are glad for. That he's finally showing hope of being the player that he _can_ be.

Hopefully, your "window" is closed now.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Ozzy, the worst thing on BBB.net is whenever you get a "window" to make your vapid views known to the world.


vapid=Lacking liveliness, animation, or interest; dull

Ok my opinions has been called a lot of different things, but never vapid or dull, that’s news to me. But sad to say your apparent insult will not stop me from voicing my "vapid" opinions. But glad we kind of see some what eye to eye on the underachieving Stromile Swift so far in the NBA.

And my window will never be closed, because this is America and we have something called the 1st amendment.:yes:


I hope my last post clarified my position more clearly.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> vapid=Lacking liveliness, animation, or interest; dull
> 
> ...


okay, i don't usually say this to posters because i respect their opinions, but you need to watch more grizzly basketball...

underachieving?? not really. how can he be underachiving when he barely gets to play? he's had to play behind other good pf's so far. there was no way he was going to start over reef, even as a #2 pick.

then came the trade and pau came along, and i'll never get why swift had to play behind pau... i suppose they thought pau was more of a franchise player than swift and decided to develop pau?

anyway, he never got minutes, but whenever he does he always put up good numbers, and even in limited minutes he is productive? i would hardly call that underachiving. he's just playing on a team that's always been stacked at the PF spot. saying he's underachiving just shows that you haven't seen enough of him. he makes the most out of his minutes on the court.

I, for one, can certainly see why he was picked at #2 in a very weak draft class.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> underachieving?? not really. how can he be underachiving when he barely gets to play? he's had to play behind other good pf's so far. there was no way he was going to start over reef, even as a #2 pick.
> 
> then came the trade and pau came along, and i'll never get why swift had to play behind pau... i suppose they thought pau was more of a franchise player than swift and decided to develop pau?


I have stated my position and I do not feel like stating it again. Don't like it, oh well.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I have stated my position and I do not feel like stating it again.



:clap: 


Maybe because you came off as someone who has never seen a single Grizz game?

And by the way, Stro had another double-double last night in 21 minutes of action. Not too bad for a flop.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it's true. if you look at his career stats, you would think he's a bust. if you look at his lack of minutes, you would think he's a bust.

HOWEVER, if you ever watch him play, you'd know that he's not. some players just take longer to come along. Jermaine O'Neal took a long time, T-Mac also took 3 season before he reaches superstardom.

Swift was #2 for a good reason. Hey, nobody knew T-Mac and Jermaine were this good, but they always showed flashes of talent whenever they got to play. you can't call them busts, just because they weren't given the opportunity to play. swift is one of the most productive players on the grizz.

And i could care less if he never becomes a star even. t-mac probably never would have become a superstar if he stayed in toronto, scoring 15 pts a game. i'd rather have swift stay in memphis averaging 10/10 in 20 min then have him play for some other team averaging 20/10 anyways. he's just a important part of this team.


----------



## stifler (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't understand anything 

I have seen lots of Memphis games since 2 or 3 years ago, and I've always seen Stro like a very powerful player,with great conditions to play basket, but with a very poor technical fundaments. 

Do u think Stro y better than Pau?
Perhaps he can jump more, dunk better,even he's more agressive and better defender, but remember something:

deffense can be improved working and with better attitude. It's something that you learn with the past of the games. I'm sure that Pau will improve it.

But the lack of talent, dou you think it can be improved so easily? If u tell me that Stro has more talent than Pau, I must have seen other games during this years


----------

